# Attaching Aprons To Legs



## JSMorgan (Aug 22, 2017)

I am building a dining room table. It is your basic 4 legs and a top. My question is, I've used domino's for attaching the aprons to the legs. One domino per leg/apron. Will this be strong enough? Won't most of the weight be on the legs themselves? It's too late to add another domino but I could, and I hate to do it, add pocket screws to reinforce the apron and stretcher. Any thoughts on this? Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I think anyone who offers a well considered opinion needs a little more information - perhaps a picture. The apron has to be strongly attached to the legs to avoid racking. It isn't always about just weight support.


----------



## JSMorgan (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks ArtMann. I don't have it assembled yet for a picture. The legs are 3"x 3" and the apron and stretcher is 3/4 by 3" wide. I plan on putting corner supports on each leg and a stretcher between the front and rear apron to help support the top. The top will be 51" long by 32" wide, just enough for 4 people.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

My 2¢:

Yes the weight bearing is transferred to the legs. The purpose of an apron is to 1) support the top between the legs and 2) strengthen the legs against racking (especially important in our age of vaccuum cleaners).

I would say no it definitely won't be strong enough and adding pocket screws is a bad idea.

I think one option is replace the domino with a floating tenon using either a router or mortiser. Another option is add a couple dowels but I'm not crazy about this either. Another would put an angled bracket between the aprons with a lag bolt in to the leg.

FWIW I just don't think there is anything stronger than a pinned MT joint which you can simulate with the floating tenon.


----------



## JSMorgan (Aug 22, 2017)

My 2¢: I have thought about putting an angled bracket between the aprons. I'm not real crazy about having to cut a "flat" spot on the legs in order to insert a lag bolt. I was thinking about putting a brace between the aprons and not using a lag bolt. I don't know if this would help or hurt. Also, I plan on putting braces attached to the leg and apron. I've even thought about putting another domino in the legs and aprons, if I can get them to fit. I guess I should have thought about this first!
Thank you for your suggestions!
Jerry


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

"It's too late to add another domino but I could, and I hate to do it"

I don't understand that statement.


----------



## JSMorgan (Aug 22, 2017)

AlaskaGuy: It doesn't make sense to me either! What I meant was, "if I could fit another domino in the leg/apron then would that help, however it may be too late.
Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

If it were me I'd probably use my domino and plunge a series of over lapping holes make one long sot in the apron and leg. You easily make you own 2'' wide floating tenon.


----------



## JSMorgan (Aug 22, 2017)

AlaskaGuy: That sounds doable!
Thanks!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm skeptical that dominos are enough for a table that size. I would go with Alaska guys idea and reinforce it with a bracket, can't remember the name for them, across the adjoining aprons and screwed to the leg.


----------



## JSMorgan (Aug 22, 2017)

Rick: I don't believe the dominoes will work by themselves either. I do plan on adding corner braces along with trying what Alaska suggested. 
Thanks, Jerry


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I built this table in 2003 use using nothing but 2'' floating tenons. It's still a strong as ever. Having using a domino for quite some time (at least 10 years) I have learned to have more faith in them than you guys do. This table is bigger and heaver than the table in question. That being said there nothing wrong with over building.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I guess it depends on the size of the dominos. I don't own a Domino although I considered getting one.


----------



## JSMorgan (Aug 22, 2017)

Alaska: Looks Great! I am probably worrying for nothing. I tend to "over do" things. I am thinking the domino with braces on each side of the legs attached to the legs and apron should provide enough to hold. There will be stretchers from front to back.
Thanks, Jerry


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

Watch this:


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Just add additional support. I would not depend on Domino's alone..


----------



## JSMorgan (Aug 22, 2017)

Tootles & Jack: Thanks for your input. I will be adding the corner braces as you suggest. In the video he double stacks everything. Is that really necessary? Since I finished the table before assembly, I don't think glue will stick or provide any hold. Again thank you!


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

JS

Sorry, haven't been on in a few days.

No it is not necessary to "double stack" - it is quite an unusual technique and, I think from what he said, even a bit pf an experiment by Jimmy. He did it because it gave him a strong way to fix the corner braces and the cross braces to the aprons without using screws or dados etc.


----------

